# Avengers 2: Age of Ultron - Erster Trailer nächste Woche vor Agents of Shield



## Matthias Dammes (23. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Avengers 2: Age of Ultron - Erster Trailer nächste Woche vor Agents of Shield* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Avengers 2: Age of Ultron - Erster Trailer nächste Woche vor Agents of Shield


----------



## MisterBlonde (23. Oktober 2014)

Hier ist der erste Teaser-Trailer:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmeOjFno6Do


----------



## Wynn (23. Oktober 2014)

MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Hier ist der erste Teaser-Trailer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich war mal so frei deinen Link anklickbar zu machen


----------



## MisterBlonde (23. Oktober 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Ich war mal so frei deinen Link anklickbar zu machen



Teufelswerk. ^^

Normalerweise funzt die Einbettung auf anderen Seiten automatisch, wenn man das aus https rausstreicht. Hmmmm...


----------

